
Record Numbers of Americans Try to Buy Guns - Reedx
https://www.wsj.com/articles/record-numbers-of-americans-try-to-buy-guns-11594719000
======
collyw
Not a surprise when there is rioting and the police do next to nothing. (I say
that as a European that is happy we don't have the same gun culture over
here).

~~~
CapricornNoble
Yeah, funny how all those anti-2A talking heads evaporated as soon as the
country descended into chaos. Almost my entire family has been armed long
before COVID so they haven't needed to procure any additional weapons.
Although I've been trying to convince my mother to add a shotgun to complement
her revolver for a while.

That said, I'm glad I live in Japan and don't have to worry about firearms in
addition to the psychos with knives.

~~~
vb6sp6
> Yeah, funny how all those anti-2A talking heads evaporated as soon as the
> country descended into chaos

The country didn't descend into chaos and anti-2a people didn't disappear.

~~~
grimjack00
The anti-2a people are being very quiet, partly because one of their arguments
as to why you do not need a gun is because you can just call the police. But
that's not going to work when the large portion of the police force is
otherwise occupied with protests or rioting, or after the police department
has been defunded.

~~~
blaser-waffle
Bingo. You either trust the police with your security, or you assume that
you're responsible for your security -- but no amount of reform is going to
make humanity into pliable care-bears.

------
igneo676
It's worrying how many people are purchasing firearms as first-time buyers who
are also dis-incentivized from training due to the pandemic. Sure, many states
mandate training before initially purchasing and/or carrying a firearm but
that should be an ongoing thing.

At the start of the buying spree, gun ranges near me were all closed down and
prevented the sort of practice that any responsible gun owner should have.

I appreciate people like Maj Toure and his organization Black Guns Matter who
are going and teaching proper gun safety across the nation. There should be
more people like him

~~~
dfsegoat
It's a valid concern. Even a gun range or concealed carry class won't teach
you what you need: Situational awareness, proper draw technique, muzzle
discipline, etc.

Sheepdog Response - headed up by Tim Kennedy is another good org. with an aim
to prevent responsible (safe) self-defense training. [1]

Tim is an (active) green beret and retired UFC fighter, and their org. is
geared entirely towards teaching the average citizen how to safely defend
themselves (both armed and unarmed). It's the real deal, and their classes are
pretty much 2 full weekend days.

1 - [https://sheepdogresponse.com/](https://sheepdogresponse.com/)

edit: I do not represent them in any way. Just believe in their mission.

